# Need suggestions on getting green on hill



## PeterH (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi,

Last weekend my son and I build some steep hills on our layout.

We did something like this before on our previous layout and had trouble getting Woodland scenics grass (shaken powdery stuff) to stick to the steep grade.

We applied white glue and shook the fine turf onto the hill and watched it just roll down and not stick.

I saw a hill on You Tube that is similar to mine and they got good coverage.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Link to You Tube: (the scene is 1/2 way into video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIRNRfQqi2s


Thanks,
Peter


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Well the best time to do so is right after you've painted the surface. But it seems as if that step has been done so you can take some white Elemrs type glue thin it down by 50% with water and put it into a spray bottle spray this solution on to the areas that you would like covered and apply your ground cover of choice on top. Then apply another light coat ontop of this cover, and allow to dry.
This should give you cover that you now desire. If not then just repeat the process until the desired affect is achieved.

Hope that helps; if not please post back with pictures so we can help further.
Since there is more than one way to accomplish this task I'm sure there will be other responses to this topic. Please feel free to utilize the one that you prefer.

"Enjoy it's built rite in."


----------



## PeterH (Aug 25, 2009)

*grass*

In the really vertical parts, do you try and smear the powdered grass onto the paint or glue?

Do you sort of drag it on?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Go to a hardware store and get a length of 1/4" ID clear plastic tubing about 18" long.

Get a jar, medium sized, and punch two holes into the lid for the tubing to fit snug in.

Cut the tubing into two lengths, 6" and 12".

Poke the long piece into one hole just enough to go in, the short piece into the other hole almost all the way into the jar.

Put your desired color of Woodland Scenics fine ground foam into the jar, making sure it is clean, fluffy and dry.

Cap it then blow lightly into the long tube while aiming the short tube at your desired location that has had a good coat of white glue or acrylic matte medium brushed onto it. This will cause a "spray gun" like action that will force the foam into place with very little waste or falling off with practice and some adjusting of the tubing and air feed.

Hope that helps.

PS...You will learn on your own that it is an undesirable action, with equally undesirable consequences, to breath in while the tube is in your mouth.


----------



## PeterH (Aug 25, 2009)

That is a great idea!

I suppose I could add a baloon for the air supply just for fun.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## PeterH (Aug 25, 2009)

*It worked*

Thanks Shaygetz!

The Grass blowing device worked great.

I'm about 1/3 the way there.

I opted for a larger diameter in flow tube.

With humidity from my breath, it gets clogged after a while 

but when it works, it works great.

Very efficient, like you said.

I attached 2 pics


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

